# Circular saw decision



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

The dust blower alone is worth it. When I finally get around to replacing my jigsaw I'm going with Bosch because they're the only ones I've seen with that feature.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Unless you're left handed look for a saw with the blade on the left side. It's nice to be able to see what you're cutting without having to look over the top of the saw.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

At the time that I acquired most of my older tools my decisions were budget driven. That includes my 20+ year old Skil saw. 20 years of more than casual use.

IMO, laser guides are just something else to break. I don't use my carrying case and I don't see much benefit in a dust blower but you might.

With either of those saws the blade along with operator control is going to determine the quality of the cut. If Skil still has the lever lock depth setting, I really like that. How the depth is set and locked is more important than any of the 'extra' things you mentioned.

Both are good saws.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I think I'm getting the skil for the dust blower only because there have been many times (mostly with a jigsaw) that I had to stop cutting to blow the dust off my line because I just couldn't see if I was still going straight. I haven't used many circular saws but I recall them having the same issue. My miter saw has a laser and like you said, it broke not long after using the saw and I couldn't see it in the daylight anyway. I don't care about the laser to much. I will use the bag to store it in so that's another plus since I won't use the saw very often.


----------



## KarenStein (May 30, 2016)

How much you plan to use the saw is ... irrelevant. 

What matters is how it feels in your hand, whether you can see the cut line, and how you plan to use it.

When I bought my house, I already had three circular saws folks had given me. In each case, the tools were perfectly serviceable, and the blades decent. Also, in each case, the owners had upgraded to a 'better' saw.

So, what did I do? Why, I bought my own saw, of course! :biggrin2: Oh, I still have the 'free' saws -just in case- but I don't much regret buying the saw of my choice.

I got the Makita Hypoid saw. My only regret is not spending a few more dollars for the magnesium base. Even so, the saw has more power than I know what to do with; it cuts the thickest wood without notice. It cuts exceptionally straight, and is very easy to control. "Kickback" is unheard of.

Skill makes ONE good tool - the worm drive saw. All else is junk. You might as well buy Harbor Freight. 

I can't speak for the Porter-Cable.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I'd rather not hear that about skil since I just got home with one! Lol


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Take it back! 
Assuming you are right handed, you really want the blade on the left.

You will spend so much Time bending over the top of that right bladed saw, you will kick yourself the first time you try a left bladed saw.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Attempting to follow a cut line for accuracy with either saw, forget it. Build yourself a saw guide and pay no attention to anything but keeping the shoe against the guide rail. You don't even need to draw a line, just a dot where to set the guide. Blade on the right is most common as you've discovered and works best for a guide.

Rough carpenters don't bother. They are being timed and accuracy doesn't matter. That's why their title is " Rough Carpenter ":surprise:


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

I like the saw I got and plan to build 2 saw guides with plywood and a 1x. One 8' and the other 4' I saw a YouTube video on how to build it and it's simple and will allow me to cut on either side of the guide.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

nikeman said:


> I like the saw I got and plan to build 2 saw guides with plywood and a 1x. One 8' and the other 4' I saw a YouTube video on how to build it and it's simple and will allow me to cut on either side of the guide.


And build one for 2x4s - 2x12s also.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

SeniorSitizen said:


> And build one for 2x4s - 2x12s also.


LOL
I have a miter saw for those


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

nikeman said:


> LOL
> I have a miter saw for those


I have a M S too, but I still find mine useful when the M S isn't very handy for certain cuts.:biggrin2:


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Two posters have recommended a saw with the blade on the left hand size. I have two saws, one right handed and one left handed. Most of the time I tend to prefer the blade on the left, but you should know that this will throw significantly more saw dust towards you while you cut. I still prefer being able to see what I'm doing better. 

I bought the left handed saw first having only used right saw before (but not owning one). It took me a while to get used to cutting with the drop-off on my left. At first I felt like I made a mistake, but after I picked up a right handed one, I discovered and I'm now used to the right hand one. (I like having two saw since I hate changing blades.)


----------



## SPG43 (Jul 17, 2016)

Laser is kinda pointless on a circular saw if you learn to use the saw correctly to begin with. 
Way back when I bought my first house I bought a cheap sidewinder Skil saw because I thought I wouldn't be using it much. ...well that was a waste because it turned out that I did use it a lot and then finally got fed up with using a crappy saw and had to buy a proper worm drive saw. That first cheap saw was just a delay and a $60 tax on buying the saw I should have bought in the first place.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Left bladed saws for a right handed is not what it's cracked up to be. I have been through a half dozen circular saws in 40 years. My favorite is the Milwaukee I have now. They run them on sale for $99 with a nice case. Aluminum shoe, easy depth and angle set, powerful motor, adjustable handle angle. Forget the lasers, those are only for sharks or mean sea bass, never seen a dust blower on a circular saw, but unless it blows like the exhaust on a shop vac, it's not going to do much. Start ripping a bunch of 3/4 plywood and see how much dust and chips come up. I have left handed Porter cable that I bought years ago when they were still made in the USA, haven't hardly used it, just didn't feel right with the blade on the left. Buy a decent saw, forget the craftsmen, skil, ryobi, etc. 
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## SPG43 (Jul 17, 2016)

For a right handed person the right side blade is nice for keeping the saw on the side of the 2x4 you're holding with your left hand and letting the cutoff drop. The left side blade is nice for making more accurate cuts because it's easier to see the blade while cutting. <-Wearing safety glasses of course! 
My opinion is that the accuracy gained by seeing what you're cutting is far more valuable. 
Now let's have a full on flame war over sidewinder vs worm drive!


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

Wouldn't buy another saw unless it too had an electric brake. Just don't like spinning blades myself.:vs_smile:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

It's more difficult to text while attempting to make a saw blade follow a pencil line.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Tizzer said:


> Wouldn't buy another saw unless it too had an electric brake. Just don't like spinning blades myself.:vs_smile:


My first commercial grade saw was an 8 1/4" Black and Decker Sawcat. It had a blade brake back when BB's weren't cool. I used the heck out of that saw for many years, it fell off a few roofs, got really beat. I don't remember exactly what was its demise, but it was a great saw.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## designengineer (Oct 17, 2016)

Even for the casual user, the most important feature on a handheld circular saw is effective dust extraction, particularly if you are cutting MDF. First you save your lungs, and the lungs of everybody else in the vicinity, second you save a lot of clearing up, and third, you save getting complaints from your spouse when doing jobs in the house. Most decent modern kit can be fitted to a vacuum cleaner which is far more effective than a small bag on the machine.

Make sure that the adjustable/canting sole blade is robust and easy and positive to set.

Be certain to buy a saw that is electrically braked so the blades stop instantly you release the trigger.

Laser sights are a gimmick, they are junk and really of no real use, except to brag about to your mates. I use tools professionally (for 46 years now) and would not waste my time with such stupidity.

Don't buy too cheap, you will regret it and not feel like using the equipment again. Good tools are a pleasure to use and you will then be enthusiastic enough to do other jobs.

Buy one size bigger and more powerful than you think you need; one day you will be grateful for doing so.

Don't buy a Brand Make that requires you to use only their make of blade. Get a machine that has a universal blade mount.

A saw with a fence that has a replaceable wooden face is advantageous as this allows for useful advanced tricks.

If you are new to circular saws then you definitely should get a book on how to get the best out of using one, lots have been written. Actually it would be wise to get such a publication before you buy the saw!

Important: Buy the correct type of blade/s to suit the materials you are cutting. This can make a DIY job look like a top class job.

I never buy equipment that I have not used or seen used by others, it's the only way you know what your getting.


----------



## paint77 (Oct 11, 2016)

i have a low grade 20 dollar saw and my mid grade Skil saw is light years ahead of that. Also have a Makita Hypoid saw but mostly use the Skil; an electric brake would be nice though.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

ive used countless circ saws from makita, dewalt, porter cable.. skils pro line of worm drives, bosch, hitachi, milwaukee and even rigid

of thes my favorite saw is the makita mag500nk which is a sidewinder which has probably the best balance of any saw out there followed by the milwaukee tilt lok. both companies have probably teh best cordless circ saws available as well beating the newest from dewalt the flex volt

for wormdrives i prefer the skil mag LT 77 or the makita.. they are much lighter than other models on teh market and cut extremely straight

ultimately it comes down to what feels best in your hand,, no two people will always like the same tool


----------



## diversity210 (May 1, 2016)

Id go with the porter cable circular saw over the skil. Skil was once one of the top brands of tools with their worm drive saw, but those days have ended. Besides that all the frills like a bag, dust blower, and laser just says I am cheap and gives people more of an incentive to buy. The dust blower is a nice feature, but the laser on a circular saw is pointless. Think about it. If you are using a laser guide it means you are need a precision cut, but if you are needing a precision cut all the laser is going to do is line you up with the mark. It wont keep the saw straight. In that case you will need a straight edge to guide you cut and the laser is pointless with a straight edge. 

Now if you dont mind spending a little more money. Take a look at the Makita 7 1/4 Magnesium circular saw. By far the best circular saw I have used. It doesnt have a laser, but it has built in led lights to illuminate the work which is much more useful than a laser on a circular saw. It does however have a dust blower. It comes with a hard case instead of a bag.


----------

